# Disturbo the Clown!



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I get tired of all the monster- and demon-clown costumes; I wanted something that was gross and threatening but in a different way. So along came Disturbo... a nasty, dirty, sickly, degenerate old carny.

The only existing photo I know of my Halloween getup for the carnival haunt in '09. Unfortunately you can't see the costume, the hideous teeth (3 colors!), or the stringy chemo-hair and scabby head.

Man I hope I can find someone who got a full shot or two of the whole costume.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Great variation on the theme. I've seen just scary clowns, the clowns with the makeup smeared and runny, but never one where you know its some nasty grungy dude with clown makeup on. And that's the scary thing about all clowns--you don't know what's underneath--but just maybe it's a nice sweet guy. In this case . . . uh . . . no.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

lol...I like it.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hahahhahahha! I LOVE the glass marble eye! You shjould call him "Scabs"..lol. He is great.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

spinwitch said:


> Great variation on the theme. I've seen just scary clowns, the clowns with the makeup smeared and runny, but never one where you know its some nasty grungy dude with clown makeup on. And that's the scary thing about all clowns--you don't know what's underneath--but just maybe it's a nice sweet guy. In this case . . . uh . . . no.


Exactly. I wanted everything about this guy to be vile. And carnies can hide some pretty reprehensible people in their ranks... they have a foreign legion-like "don't ask, don't tell" policy about their pasts. So I went for a perverse old cracker, filthy and unkempt, rotten teeth, probable late-stage syphilis with neurological damage and crazy as a ****house rat.

The old boiler suit I was wearing was filthy and torn, and the multicolored polka dots on the long-sleeve thermal Tshirt were made to look more like various stains. The hair was sparse and uneven, like someone losing their hair to chemotherapy or some pathology (note the patchy beard too), and the head had a lot of open sores on it. And I bought some black tooth wax and some moss-green and nicotine-stain brown tooth coloring to nastify the teeth (I LOVE that stuff!). But what put the character over the top was the manic acting and that big taxi horn I carried around and honked all night.

The combination of contacts isn't the one originally planned... I had a set of mismatched lenses that I bought cheap from Jeff at Frighteners; the cat's eye you see above, and one called "Target" which was concentric red rings. Then I bought the white zombie lenses, and wanted to use one white and the target (I wore that combo Saturday night at the last Ironstock.) It gave a very zany, insane look with just the one pupil and the other eye concentric circles. Then, Halloween morning, I get my contacts out of my cabinet and the Target lens bottle had tipped over, the cap had come askew, and the lens was dried up and unusable. So I used the cat's eye... not nearly as effective, but better than nothing, or so I thought at the time, anyway. The Target lens has reconstituted itself so it might be usable if I ever want to do this guy again.

I'm almost tempted to make a sign for the queue line with something like, "If you have pictures or video from last year of the nasty, crazy clown with the horn, please contact " and my email address. I'm tired of having no record of most of my Halloween history.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I had no idea you were so handsome, Rev

You definitely achieved the look you were going for with this one. "Disturbing" is often much scarier than "monster" or "demon" mainly because being disturbing is far closer to reality than a monster is. You can always tell yourself a monster is fake, but "demented" strikes closer to home:jol:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's uncomfortable just to look at. I wouldn't want you all up in my personal space.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Man, creepy does'nt even come close to describing this guy, awesome job on the disturbing combination of uncomfortable!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great job Revenant! I can't stand to look at your picture.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

ewwwwwww


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

*A new one!*

Here's another one that managed to snap at least one view of the scalp, and the hideous teeth. A truly poetic study in repulsiveness.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

And one of a very weary but happy post-show boo crew for the Blackford Haunt '09


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW, Rev. What a fabulously disgusting character you've created! I love him!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Dad!!??! Oops, sorry, my mistake.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh man....if its warm enough, wearing just the overalls- no shirt- would be so sweet!


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

I can let my imagination fill in the blanks based on your description. anyone who is disturbed by clowns should cringe in terror


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Disturbo" is well named


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Clowns never really disturbed me before, but they do now! Great character!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job on the clown costume. I'm going to be the evil clown in a haunt again this year and my clown was vile, but not as vile as your costume.  My arm was replaced by a bone and I had a open wound in my chest area, but I definitely want to add some scabs. I also love your bald cap with hair strands coming from it. I would much rather do a bald cap like yours than color my hair every time I'm working. What did you color the bald cap with paint or make-up? Also how did you get the hairs connected to the bald cap?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks great! I have 'carnies' in my in-laws family & you put out visibly, what they try to hide...Great work & nice use of Carharts (my typical construction work dress, BTW) I think you look wonderful! Nice job!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks everybody! That makes me feel good. (_clamps cigar between teeth_) I love it when a costume comes together...

Joisey -- I sponged white latex caulk onto the baldcap because I didn't want to use makeup that would have to be cleaned off. I punched the hair in with a hair-punching tool (go figure.) To make one, take a large needle like an upholstery or sailmaker's needle, and use a pair of diagonal cutters to snip off the end through the eye. Clip it at an angle so one "leg" of the eye is a lot longer than the other. Then stick the pointy end of the needle into a dowel or something to make a handle (I used the barrel of a ballpoint pen filled with epoxy.)

To use the punching tool, slip a few strands of hair into the fork and gently poke the longer point through the baldcap. Put a little sideways pressure on the tool so the little hole in the latex stretches open enough for the shorter point to slip through and push the tool through far enough to put about an inch of hair through the hole. Release the tension on the tool and the latex will close down around the hair and hold on to it. And then just pull the tool out. Lather, rinse, repeat. It's tedious and progress is a bit slow until you really get into a groove, but it looks a lot better than just gluing it down.


----------

